# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > مبتدی: یاد گیری ویندوز CE

## mj1364

لطفا من را راهنمایی کنید که از کجا برای یاد گیری ویندوز CE باید شروع کرد چون من هیچی در موردش نمی دونم حتی نمی دونم محیط برنامه نویسیش چیست؟ 
لطفا از صر تا صد یکی کمک کنه :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:

----------


## saied_hacker

منبع خوب و خاصی نمیتونی براش پیدا کنی اما میتونی از این لینک ها استفاده کنی :
محیط توسعه هم Visual studio هست مثل مابقی محصولات ماکروسافت...

Overview of Windows CE Development 
Windows Embedded
Developer Guides (Windows Embedded Compact 7)

----------


## farkey

سلام؛ براي ويندوز CE، زبان سي شارپو انتخاب كنيم يا سي پلاس پلاس؟ (برنامه نويسي يك پانل و خصوصيت شي گراء)
جوابتون خيلي كمكم ميكنه. ممنون

----------


## saied_hacker

این بستگی به تجربه خودت هم داره نمیشه 100% گفت ...
اما مثلما نوشتن برنامه های کاربردی با C#‎‎ خیلی راحت تره پیاده سازیش ، به خصوص شی گرایی اونم با C#‎‎...

منابع هم توی پست بالا هست از اونا می تونی استفاده کنی

ویرایش:
کتاب Professional Microsoft Windows Embedded CE 6.0 رو گرفتم کتاب خوبیه هم با C#‎ گفته هم با C++‎ البته فقط یکسری مسائل اولیه رو پوشش میده.

----------


## amir.hasani

میشه منم راهنمایی کنین
1-آیا با همون2010 Visual Basic.net که بلدم و برای ویندوز معمولی برنامه مینویسم میتونم برای ویندوز CE هم برنامه بنویسم؟
2-اگه جواب سوال 1 مثبته چطور و چه تنظیماتی داره که بفهمه برای اون ویندوز میخوام
3- اینکه  ویندوز CE رو میشه با ویندوز معمولی مثل XP  و 7 شبکه کرد و از SQL Server که روی ویندوز نصبه اطلاعات رو خوند(SQL Express برای CE وجود داره؟)
4- سوال آخر اینکه سخت افزارهای جانبی مثل تبدیل USB به Serial روی ویندوز CE جواب میدن؟
ببخشید که سوالاتم مبتدیانس ولی خوب چه میشه کرد :لبخند:

----------


## amir.hasani

:افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:

----------


## amir.hasani

دوستان یک کلامی حرفی حدیثی!منتظریم ها!

----------


## amir.hasani

ما ز یاران چشم یاری داشتیم 
خود غلط بود آنچه می پنداشتیم

----------


## saied_hacker

1- شما زبان رو بلدی با یه تعداد کلاس و متد مربوط به ویندوز(دسکتاپ) اما برنامه نویسی برای وینووز ce با این که یکسری اشتراکات ( توی کلاس ها و توابع)  داره ولی شما بازهم نیازمند مطالعه برای کار با کلاس ها و متد های اونها که مخصوص ce هست....

2- شما sdk رو میگریWindows CE - Software Development Kit )   

3- نمی دونم.... اما دیتابیس بله میشه (sql embeded)

4- شما وقتی میخواید با پورت سریال کار کنید چه از تبدیل استفاده کنید چه نکنید فرقی نمیکنه اون به تبدیل مربوط میشه چجوری کار کنه و...  نه به شما....  :لبخند:

----------


## amir.hasani

> 1- شما زبان رو بلدی با یه تعداد کلاس و متد مربوط به ویندوز(دسکتاپ) اما برنامه نویسی برای وینووز ce با این که یکسری اشتراکات ( توی کلاس ها و توابع)  داره ولی شما بازهم نیازمند مطالعه برای کار با کلاس ها و متد های اونها که مخصوص ce هست....
> 
> 2- شما sdk رو میگریWindows CE - Software Development Kit )   
> 
> 3- نمی دونم.... اما دیتابیس بله میشه (sql embeded)
> 
> 4- شما وقتی میخواید با پورت سریال کار کنید چه از تبدیل استفاده کنید چه نکنید فرقی نمیکنه اون به تبدیل مربوط میشه چجوری کار کنه و...  نه به شما....


 خوب خدارو هزار مرتبه شکر یه مرد پیدا شد جواب مارو داد
متاسفانه جواب مهمترین قسمت رو شما نمیدونستید
راستش ما یه پروژه داریم که در اون نیاز به تعداد زیادی کلاینت داره تا دیتا ها رو از رو SQLServer بخونه و دیتا های لازمه رو برروی پورت سریال بفرسته،برای همین از کامپیوتر های دسکتاپ بخاطر بزرگی و از نت بوک ها بخاطر گرونی نمیتونیم استفاده کنیم ،برای همین به فکر لپ تاپهای ویندوز CE افتادم
قسمت آخر سوالها رو خودم متوجه شدم و وقتی به سایت سازنده مبدل رفتم دیدم برای ویندوز CE درایور داره واین کافیه تا سوال چهار جواب داده بشه،
درمورد سوال 1 هم مشکلی نیست،از خودم تعریف نکنم من استعداد برنامه نویسیم خوبه و خیلی زود یاد میگیرم و فقط مورد 3 اگر حل بشه بقیش مشکلی نیست
در مورد سوال سوم اگه کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم

----------

